# Dos Printing from Windows 98



## mick1059 (Apr 25, 2005)

I have a DOS program called Vetaid and I am having problems in trying to print from it to either a Canon BJC600 or Canon BJC3000 printers. Vetaid is sending the printing command and the printer is receiving it but nothing happens. Vetaid will run a Canon BJ210 with no problems. Has anybody any answers or fixes for this problem. I don't want to print to a file and then print.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

How do the printers connect.

While Windows 98 has a full DOS underneath, DOS cannot handle USB. Do the printers actually understand DOS? The BJC 3000 makes no mention of being able to be used in DOS in its manual.

Many printers depend on Windows, and if Vetaid used DOS calls to print, that simply may not work. In that case there would be nothing short of a printer hardware redesign.

Google in fact confirms that the BJC 3000 is not DOS compatable (no current Canon printer is) , but the BJC 600 is "nearly compatable", but you need to "call the printer maker for special instructions". No idea beyond that though.

Good luck!


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

You can more than likely use a generic driver to print from DOS and it will work just fine. I would contact the software vendor just to make sure which DOS driver to use.


----------



## sekirt (Mar 28, 2003)

In case you are still interested:

Printfil 4.1 - shareware:
http://3d2f.com/programs/15-990-printfil-download.shtml

DOSPRN 1.77 - shareware:
http://www.dosprn.com/

PrintFile - freeware:
http://www.lerup.com/printfile/

sekirt


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Set it up as a network printer even though it is not. Then in dos print to the network printer.


----------



## rumba9 (May 30, 2005)

This is the best DOS printing utility out there:
geocities.com/dosprint
It prints to any printer or email or Word or PDF.


----------



## kuitti (Jun 12, 2005)

rumba9 said:


> This is the best DOS printing utility out there:
> geocities.com/dosprint
> It prints to any printer or email or Word or PDF.


I have tested this utility with DOS application (same as another printfil utility. They printed garbage instead of my documents.

Then I tested DOSPRN.COM utility as suggested by our system administrator and DOSPRN printed my reports carefully.


----------



## mick1059 (Apr 25, 2005)

The printers are on parallel cable but require fully DOS commands. The Canon BJC6000 is receiving the commands but not printing. The program Vetaid can print to HP or Canon printers.


----------



## mick1059 (Apr 25, 2005)

I will try that generic driver and see what happens. I will get back to you in a few days.


----------



## mick1059 (Apr 25, 2005)

I will try that and get back to you


----------

